# Mauritius Passport when born in the UAE



## Sierra2910 (May 19, 2013)

Hello, we are expecting in 2 months, fingers crossed it all goes well... 
After reviewing several posts of expats delivering in UAE and having to marathon their way to get a passport for their newborn through their respective embassies, the catch is: *there is no Mauritian Embassy in the UAE*... any clues on this...

my understanding of the steps so far: 
1. Birth notification from hospital
2. Birth certificate to follow from hospital
3. Translate to English 
4. Attested by ministry of foreign affairs (MOFA)
5. Attested by ministry of health (what for?doesn't matter)
6. proceed to embassy and apply for citizenship and passport by descent ... embassy missing...

anyone? 

Ps: I also do not get it why there is a Mauritian embassy in Cairo without direct flights, but none in Dubai with +10 flights per week...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You are right in that there is no Mauritan embasy or consulate in the UAE, but there is a consulate in Oman (Muscat) +968 783387 so I suggest you contact them as they are the closest to the UAE.


----------

